# Request to come to Home affairs



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

I applied for PR in Feb and i was calling doing a followup everyweek and they been telling me that its on the 1st stage.

i called in today again and i was told there last update was in May sying i should go to Pretoria Home affairs(Not VFS)

No sure why they couldnt pick it up last week and previous weeks that there is an update on my file.

I asked the guy why i should go to Home affairs and what documents should i carry,he said i should just go they will tell me there.


Did anyone ever get a request like this


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Captian_Pirate said:


> I applied for PR in Feb and i was calling doing a followup everyweek and they been telling me that its on the 1st stage.
> 
> i called in today again and i was told there last update was in May sying i should go to Pretoria Home affairs(Not VFS)
> 
> ...


mmmmm never have I heard it before that you are called into Head Office Pretoria.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Captian_Pirate said:


> I applied for PR in Feb and i was calling doing a followup everyweek and they been telling me that its on the 1st stage.
> 
> i called in today again and i was told there last update was in May sying i should go to Pretoria Home affairs(Not VFS)
> 
> ...


Hello,
Did you go to Home Affairs and what was the outcome.


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

I am aware of similar case, a former work colleague obtained a SA ID fraudulently some time in early 2000s which was blocked later in 2011. He decided to use his foreign passport and apply for visa and later PR that he actually qualified for. DHA still had his fingerprints and discovered him (as they were migrating him from MIS to HANIS population register). He was arrested and detained upon arrival and that was the last l ever heard or saw him. I pray you do not suffer the same fate.


----------

